# Australian study requirement



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I plan to apply for visa 189. Do I have to meet the Australian Study Requirement(5 points) before applying for this visa or I can ignore it as long as I meet at least 60 points? 

I graduated 2 years ago with bachelor from Australia but it only took me 1.5 years to complete the degree.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

hihihehe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I plan to apply for visa 189. Do I have to meet the Australian Study Requirement(5 points) before applying for this visa or I can ignore it as long as I meet at least 60 points?
> 
> I graduated 2 years ago with bachelor from Australia but it only took me 1.5 years to complete the degree.


No you don't need to have studied in Australia to qualify - you just need to meet the 60 point threshold to be able to lodge an EOI.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No you don't need to have studied in Australia to qualify - you just need to meet the 60 point threshold to be able to lodge an EOI.


Sweet.

Also, I graduated in RMIT with 1.6 years in duration because of the credit exemption but in the statement of completion, it mentioned the standard duration of my degree program is 3 years full time. Does that mean I eligble for Australia Study Requirements even I just studies for 1.6year?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Taken from SkillSelect

Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been successfully completed
have resulted in you receiving a degree, diploma or trade qualification
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have had all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia
be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted towards the Australian Study Requirement


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

imstaying said:


> Taken from SkillSelect
> 
> Your course or courses must:
> 
> ...


so that means the credit exemption won't be taken into account even though the program is registered in CRICOS for 3 years duration?

The statement mentioned "I have completed the program from March 2009 to December 2010" and below that is mentioning the standard duration period. It was 2 years because I failed 1 subject but it doesn't mention anywhere that i failed unless I provide the transcript


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi there
I have a situation regarding fulfillment of Australian study requirement. I have completed Associate Degree in IT from a regional Campus internally which is a 104 weeks CRICOS registered course. The course started from 29 June 2009 and completed on 17th June 2011.
However, I spent vacation time (in between semesters) in my home country summing up about 8 calendar months. Which means I was physically in Australia for 15 and a 1/2 calendar months and is less than 16. Such being the case, seniors please suggest me whether I will face any trouble getting points for Australian study in accordance with existing regulations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies 
as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies
> as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed


Dont worry. Criteria for Australian study requirement have changed ans is not required to be related to your nominated occupation. Cheers.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Dont worry. Criteria for Australian study requirement have changed ans is not required to be related to your nominated occupation. Cheers.


thank u so much


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

imstaying said:


> Taken from SkillSelect
> 
> Your course or courses must:
> 
> ...


can i claim points for 3 years australian study completed 3 years ago??
please reply..


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

fanofneymar said:


> can i claim points for 3 years australian study completed 3 years ago??
> please reply..


The time of completion has no implication on new visa criteria provided that you have got you degree before EOI submission.

Cheers


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> The time of completion has no implication on new visa criteria provided that you have got you degree before EOI submission.
> 
> Cheers


I lodged visa on 6th october 2013..when did they change it??


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

fanofneymar said:


> I lodged visa on 6th october 2013..when did they change it??


Before July 2012, the two years Australian study requirement had some additional criteria. You dont need to worry about that. What course you completed? Was it a cricos registered course? What is the duration as per Cricos website?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

alamin104 said:


> Before July 2012, the two years Australian study requirement had some additional criteria. You dont need to worry about that. What course you completed? Was it a cricos registered course? What is the duration as per Cricos website?


It was bachelor of accounting ..yes its a registered course with a three yr duration..


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone shed some light..


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a question about these points:



> Your course or courses must:
> 
> be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
> have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study


How does DIBP know about the CRICOS status? None of my Australian documents show the CRICOS code. I found the initial offer of admission letter with the CRICOS code on it but that code no longer exists on the CRICOS site and I won't be submitting that document either since it's just a mere offer of admission.

I just got a status letter issued by my Australian university which they issue as a standard for visa purposes, it only states that I was an full fee paying full time international student of my degree name, the date it commenced and it was taught in English. That's it.

Now, although my course was for 2 academic years, I completed my study a few months earlier. I was scheduled to complete in July but instead I completed my course over summer in Feb. Which is more than 16 calendar months but I don't know how the 2 years study comes into effect here. I have my transcripts that mention I completed in feb but my degree shows my graduation date in July.

Right now I have my transcripts, degree and the status letter. Is this good enough for the 5 points?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> I have a question about these points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the University still offer the same course? If yes, check with the website and get the CRCOS code which should be different from previous as the old one is missing from CRICOS website. You also need to check if any course load has been changed. You will require minimum 92 weeks in CRICOS statement to claim 5 points. Nevertheless from start to end date it must more more than 16 calendar months.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

fanofneymar said:


> Can anyone shed some light..


You will be fine I think. To be sure, check the CRICOS website and see whether your course registered for duration more than 92 weeks. 

Check this out
Planning On Studying in Australia to Gain Permanent Residence? What You Need to Know.


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies
> as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed


Hi Dude,

I am in a similar situation and got the same ACS letter as yours wondering how your visa process is going.

Did you find any difficulties in claiming 5 points?

regards,
Arun


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> I am in a similar situation and got the same ACS letter as yours wondering how your visa process is going.
> 
> ...


I got my CO allocated..and thankfully she didnt question anything about the 5 points i claimed..you ll b fine too.. Good luck


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> I am in a similar situation and got the same ACS letter as yours wondering how your visa process is going.
> 
> ...


She already got her grant. (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4170.html#post2480209)


----------



## K_c (May 3, 2014)

Hi frens,

First post! Sorry if wrong area!
I completed nursing in 2 years in 2009 but studied only 12 units and rest were given exemption.
My coe was for 2 years after exemptions! Now does that meet the requirement? I also studied diploma after that as i couldnot get ielts 7 to apply PR! It was 104 weeks course can i use that if the bachelors degree cannot be counted?

Appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

K_c said:


> Hi frens,
> 
> First post! Sorry if wrong area!
> I completed nursing in 2 years in 2009 but studied only 12 units and rest were given exemption.
> ...


It is pretty straightforward. The courses must be CRICOS registered, so get your CoEs and see whether or not you can find the CRICOS code. Get your academic transcript and see whether or not it is 4 semesters/2 years full-time study. I don't think the standard duration means anything.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

K_c said:


> Hi frens,
> 
> First post! Sorry if wrong area!
> I completed nursing in 2 years in 2009 but studied only 12 units and rest were given exemption.
> ...


Have a look


https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/2-year-study.htm
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/sch6c-pam.pdf


----------



## K_c (May 3, 2014)

kyoizanag said:


> It is pretty straightforward. The courses must be CRICOS registered, so get your CoEs and see whether or not you can find the CRICOS code. Get your academic transcript and see whether or not it is 4 semesters/2 years full-time study. I don't think the standard duration means anything.


Thanks guys!
Does the number of units studies in 2 years affect in meeting the criteria? As i have only completed 12 units in bachelors, just confused if i can get 5 points for it. Yes it is CRICOS registered course for three years. I studied four semester 2 years full time.
Please advise!


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

K_c said:


> Thanks guys!
> Does the number of units studies in 2 years affect in meeting the criteria? As i have only completed 12 units in bachelors, just confused if i can get 5 points for it. Yes it is CRICOS registered course for three years. I studied four semester 2 years full time.
> Please advise!


I have no idea what you mean by "completed 12 units in bachelors". For me, also an Australia university, one subject is 12 units, so 4 semesters are 16 subjects, 192 units. Mind you that you cannot take repeated subjects (those ones you failed then repeated)into account.


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you on Visa 485? If yes then you have met the 2 years Australia Study Requirement and you can claim the 5 points.


----------



## alimansoor (May 13, 2014)

*Australian education clarification*

Friends,

I have studied International Master of Business Administration where the duration of the course was 1.5 years. 

I am not sure if i can claim Australian study requirement points. But my agent said that as it is 16 months , i can claim those points. 

Even during these 1.5 year , i was away from the country for 2 months. 

I need some genuine advise as i am stuck with 55 points and this point can actually help get 60 points.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

alimansoor said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have studied International Master of Business Administration where the duration of the course was 1.5 years.
> 
> ...


Was it more than 92 weeks course as per cricos standard?Courses Search) Did you get any exemption? How many months in total you were physically in Australia?


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it a 78 weeks 1.5 years course? How many semesters? 3? 12 subjects in total? If so then you cannot claim it.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

kyoizanag said:


> Is it a 78 weeks 1.5 years course? How many semesters? 3? 12 subjects in total? If so then you cannot claim it.


Its the weeks that matter not semester. If you complete a CRICOS registered 92 week course with 16 calendar month from start to end, that will fulfill the requirement. However if one takes exemption from some unit then he hasto deduct the equivalent weeks of that unit from total duration. If it comes shorter than 92 weeks then u wont get any point. Hope it helps.


----------



## markpaul (Jul 22, 2015)

I need opinion. 

My partner completed a Certificate II in Information Technology and Diploma of Nursing for a total of 120 weeks duration and CRICOS registered all in all. Will he qualify for the 5 points ASR Criteria?

His nominated position was Diploma of Nursing (ENrolled Nurse) and received his positive assessment for immigration.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

markpaul said:


> I need opinion.
> 
> My partner completed a Certificate II in Information Technology and Diploma of Nursing for a total of 120 weeks duration and CRICOS registered all in all. Will he qualify for the 5 points ASR Criteria?
> 
> His nominated position was Diploma of Nursing (ENrolled Nurse) and received his positive assessment for immigration.


check cricos website and see how many weeks does it say for your course. if its >92 weeks and you actually stay in Australia for more than 1.5 years that will do for getting the points.


----------



## kaye christmas (May 22, 2017)

markpaul said:


> I need opinion.
> 
> My partner completed a Certificate II in Information Technology and Diploma of Nursing for a total of 120 weeks duration and CRICOS registered all in all. Will he qualify for the 5 points ASR Criteria?
> 
> His nominated position was Diploma of Nursing (ENrolled Nurse) and received his positive assessment for immigration.


n

Hi MarkPaul,

Just wondering, did your husband succeeded in visa 190?

Contemplating if taking diploma in nursing and register in aphra thereafter may lead to PR VERSUS taking up bachelor's degree in nursing in Australia (which is very expensive!). 

Please share your successful story. Testimonies about ENs are very few. 

Cheers!


----------

